# Do Union contractors do more industrial work than Non-Union contractors in the US?



## B.Jenkins (Apr 14, 2016)

Just wondering if that is the case and if I should go join my local IEBW in order to get into the more industrial/motor control side of the electrical trade.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I don't know how the national breakdown would be but around here, few of the jobs in controls and automation are IBEW, the IBEW is mostly big institutional and government construction projects (those are scarce here so they travel a lot.) 

More of the work in industrial automation is done in house than by contractors, and the contractors are generally non union. The in house maintenance people, if they are in a union, are usually in the same union as the production workers, not the IBEW.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Our local seems to, from what I’ve seen.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

In the northern areas - yes. In the south - no.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm going to say it's 100% location dependent but areas I've worked in that work goes Union most often.


----------

